# Stair Problems.??????



## williamlayton (Feb 18, 2015)

That is great----thanks for finding that AFTER I cut my stringers.:furious:
Blessings


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 1, 2010)

Those have been around a long time jus,t don't try to build them in the United States


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

It's definitely something but I don't think it's practical. I mean it would be difficult for children to climb up since it's too steep and the steps would make it difficult for anyone to go up/down while carrying something heavy. The design of the stairs looks intuitive but it just won't work in reality.


----------



## williamlayton (Feb 18, 2015)

Man has a way of fiigering out solutions to problems that work for him.
Blessings


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

The guy in the photo doesn't look too comfortable.....:whistling2:

I would check with the local building codes.
I doubt these would pass.

I've seen them in camps and have climbed up and down them.
They work, but you better be paying attention to left right footing....


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Actually these stairs are a great idea.. What about codes.?????
You can save 6' + feet of space.....
For those that can't imagine..
https://www.google.com/search?q=lap...54LQDw&ved=0CEQQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=615#imgdii=_


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

ron45 said:


> What about codes.?????


http://www.lapeyrestair.com/info/atsResidentialUse.aspx


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks kwik...
But here's one. And also could be used as an alternative to pull down attic stairs, garages, sheds with lofts, basements where a normal stair would meet at the wall and no room for a turn. I wish I had known about this style back when we had the outside pump house. 
http://www.arkestairs.com/

Codes aren't always used for what ever reason.....


----------



## KateJohnson (Mar 12, 2015)

Greg.Now said:


> It's definitely something but I don't think it's practical. I mean it would be difficult for children to climb up since it's too steep and the steps would make it difficult for anyone to go up/down while carrying something heavy. The design of the stairs looks intuitive but it just won't work in reality.


I agree.


----------



## williamlayton (Feb 18, 2015)

BUTTTTT-we know nothing of the circumstances and we do know that it works for this persons circumstances and sometimes those circumstances outweigh what common logic may say.
Don't throw the baby out with the dishwasher.
blessings


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

25 years ago I built a short set. Four steps in two runs. Coming off the end of my front porch down to the driveway. Great space saver but dangerous. My family
adjusted to them just fine but guest were always dumfounded and would walk around by way of the front conventional steps. They are still in service, but don't think I would ever build them again. Oh............. former NAVY man, where I originally seen them.


----------



## Geraldspeaks (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't think it is practical .


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

Or even more space-saving: an elevator...


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

JourneymanBrian said:


> Or even more space-saving: an elevator...


elevators actually eat more space, consume lots of energy to run not to mention the maintenance costs. so yeah...


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

how about a big rope for the way up, and a fireman pole for the way down?


----------

